# Thumb post on release



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anybody shot a hinge release and kept ur thumb on the post to get the shot off? I'm struggling with this release and can't find a sweet spot.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The most important thing for me was to find the proper anchor. After that, it is setting up a shot sequence and making it a habit to go thru it on every shot. I thumb it back and when i reach my anchor I transfer a little extra holding weight to my index finger. Get on the x, relax my draw arm, start my motor (back tension), process the shot .....bam! It's gone. 

That's how I do it. There are many ways, this is mine.


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds good. thanks for the help.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

it's been my experience that all tension needs to leave the thumb and index finger for the shot to happen...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I thumb it back and when I reach my anchor I move my thumb off the peg and keep pressure with my index.


----------



## rjr240 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fo me, after wasting months of trial and error,
I have found the hinge releases shoot way smoother with the loop installed rather than shooting off the d loop alone.. about 1/2 the effort required and twice as smooth, I cant really explain why. Also you do not have to set the release quite as hot. .
I now do not install or use the peg. I set the release so I can draw with index and mid finger only. When at full draw then I engage the ring finger onto the release till it clicks. Now I pull the shot off with my back and a teeny little grip with my release hand . Try putting your loop back on the release. 
Hope this helps somebody... it sure works for me. cheers


----------

